
Booking Video: Aaron Swartz Jokes, Jousts With Cops After MIT Bust - notori0us
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/aaron-swartz-booking-video/
======
dalek2point3
chilling, absolutely chilling -- that this happens for writing code. hell,
scraping a website. i agree that what Aaron did was not a 100% legal, but to
equate it with a criminal offence? Bah! Support Aaron's Law!
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/06/aarons-law-
introduced-...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/06/aarons-law-introduced-
now-time-reform-cfaa)

~~~
Zigurd
More than that, make sure that the prosecutors on his case, Stephen Heymann
and Carmen Ortiz, never ever have the opportunity to do the same to anyone
else.

~~~
midas007
They need to be removed immediately for misconduct. Every day they are allowed
to continue practicing law is a spit in the face.

